# اى اخ او اخت عايزين برامج او شرح برامج او استفسار عن اى شى يتفضلوا يقولو ا وانا فى الخدمة



## آينشتاين (22 فبراير 2010)

*المواضيع كتير وجميلة بس انا مش عارف اقدم اية انا نفسى اخدم اى حد بس مش عارف ممكن اللى عايز يستفسر على اى شىء فى البرامج او شرح برامج او اى شىء يتعلق بالأنترنت والكمبيوتر وانا تحت امركم وانا فى الخدمة منتظركم بصبر سلام المسيح معكم *


----------



## الروح النارى (22 فبراير 2010)

آينشتاين قال:


> *المواضيع كتير وجميلة بس انا مش عارف اقدم اية انا نفسى اخدم اى حد بس مش عارف ممكن اللى عايز يستفسر على اى شىء فى البرامج او شرح برامج او اى شىء يتعلق بالأنترنت والكمبيوتر وانا تحت امركم وانا فى الخدمة منتظركم بصبر سلام المسيح معكم *


 

*شــــكراااً ليـــ آينشتاين ـــك*
*خليك معانا فى منتدى الكومبيوتر*
*وخالى بالك أن الأخ كليمو بيشرف على المنتدى*
*وبيراجع الروابط الأول للحماية*
*وممكن تبدى بموضوع عن الفيروسات و أنواعها*
*ومدى الخطورة*

*المسيح معاك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يبارك مجهودكم
أشكرك على محبتكم
سلام المسيح لك
*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (27 فبراير 2010)

*اولا بحب اشكرك علي معاملتك الجميله الجميله وعندي مشكله في الكمبيوتر يا ريت الاقي ليها حل 

هي اول لما نسخ حاجه يعني مثلا عملت لملف copy وبعدين لو جيت اعمل past الجهاز كله يتجمد وعملت له اكتر من ويندوز بسبب الحكايه دي هل دي ممكن تكون فيروسات انا عملت سكان 20000مره 

يا ريت مستني ردك باسرع وقت ممكن وشكراااااااااا ليكي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  
*​


----------



## آينشتاين (27 فبراير 2010)

*س**لام ونعمة اخى سامح روانى 2 لاشكر على واجب وبالنسبة للمشكله اللى عندك هيا مشكله حاجتين يأما الرمات واحتمال تكون 90 فى الميه وامال مروحة البروسسور وهى نسبة 50 فى الميه يأما البروسسور وهى نسبه 30 فى الميه . 
ودى مشكله فى الهاردوير لأنك بتقول غيرت نسخ كتير ومنفعش .
ممكن تجيب برنامج لتنظيف الكاش ميمورى وتجرب عمليه الكوبى واذا اشتغل معاك يبقى غير رمات وحدثها .
سلام  اخويا رومانى ومستنى ردك . 
*


----------



## الروح النارى (28 فبراير 2010)

*أخى أينشتاين *
*سلام ومحبة المسيح*
*تم تسطسب برنامج أفاست و برنامج أيسكورد مع بعضهم*
*ياترى ممكن يعملوا مشكلة اوتعارض*
*أيسكورد كشف فيروسات كتير أكتر من أفاست*
*بس أفاست كشف أنواع تانية *
*محتار أيه فيهم أخليه بالعلم سجلت فى أفاست سنة مجانى*
​


----------



## آينشتاين (28 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة اخى الروح النارى 
لا يتعارض برنامج avast! Pro Antivirus مع برنامج a-squared Free أبدا بل الأثنين يعملا معا فى التخلص من الفيروسات 
*


----------



## آينشتاين (28 فبراير 2010)

*وعلى فكره الأفضل إن تخليهم مع بعض للحماية القصوى 
*


----------



## الروح النارى (28 فبراير 2010)

آينشتاين قال:


> *وعلى فكره الأفضل إن تخليهم مع بعض للحماية القصوى *


 

شــــكراااً ليـــ آينشتاين ــك
يتم التنفيذ

سلام ومحبة المسيح معاك​


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2010)

آينشتاين
انا متابعك اخي بالرب 

 يسوع يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 فبراير 2010)

*جميل جدا اينشتاين 
ربنا يباركك فى خدمتك الجميله وكل الى محتاج مساعده تقدر تساعده انشاء الله​*


----------



## كيرلس عمودالدين (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا 
أريد برنامج history sweeper


----------



## سامح روماني2 (1 مارس 2010)

بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاي لمحبتك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك من اجل الخدمه ​


----------



## oesi no (1 مارس 2010)

*History Sweeper 3.05*


----------



## الروح النارى (1 مارس 2010)

آينشتاين قال:


> *مشكله حاجتين يأما الرمات واحتمال تكون 90 فى الميه وامال مروحة البروسسور وهى نسبة 50 فى الميه يأما البروسسور وهى نسبه 30 فى الميه . *


 
*أخى  آينشتاين*
* عندىسؤال بالنسبة للرامة أعرف التلف فيها أزاى*
*فى حالة وجود رامة واحدة*​


----------



## Mason (8 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك مجهودك وخدمتك  أخى 
واكيد لو عندى اى استفسار عن شئ راح اسألك على طول


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2010)

لو ممكن برنامج لتقليل حجم (سعة ) الصورة

وشكرا على المجهود​


----------



## ابن المحب (19 مارس 2010)

اشكر محبتكم  وبعدين عندى مشكله جامده واحد صاحبى اعطانى برامج ومن ضمنها قفل الملفات برقم سرى واسرعت ووضعت اهم حاجه عندى فى الملف الا وهى 2 فيديو مصوراهم بنتى لى انا وامى  خوفا عليهم من ان باقى الاولاد يبوظهم وقمت حفظتهم بعيد عن السى  وفجأه بفتح البرنامج لم اجدهم وفجأه لم اجد البرنامج كله ساعدونى ارجوكم  وكل سنه وانتم طيبين  وخاصه وامى قد انتقلت الى المجد منذ9شهور :36_1_4::big61::sha:


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو ممكن برنامج لتقليل حجم (سعة ) الصورة
> 
> وشكرا على المجهود​



*بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 

برنامج لتقليل حجم الصور مع الحفاظ علي الدقه

http://www.4shared.com/file/135230634/3d8caca4/Jasc_Animation_Shop.html

برنامج اخر PIXresizer

http://users.telenet.be/david.de.groot/progs/PIXresizer.zip

برنامج اخر 
**JPEG Optimizer *

*
http://www.xatech.com/jpopt3.exe*


----------



## ستيفان (20 مارس 2010)

_موضوع جميل _
_عندي سؤال اخ انتشتاين والرب يباركلك _
_عندي برنامج حمياة اصلي نورتن 2009 انترنيت سكيورتي هل تنصحني فية ؟؟؟_
_تحياتي الك والرب يباركلك_​


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> _موضوع جميل _
> _عندي سؤال اخ انتشتاين والرب يباركلك _
> _عندي برنامج حمياة اصلي نورتن 2009 انترنيت سكيورتي هل تنصحني فية ؟؟؟_
> _تحياتي الك والرب يباركلك_​



*بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 

النورتن احتل المرتبه الأخيره في الحمايه  يعني اثبت فشله 

لذلك افضل لك برنامجين للحمايه المطلقه 

اما البت ديفيندر 2010 توتال سيكيوتي 

اما الكاسبر 2010 انترنت سيكيورتي *


----------



## الروح النارى (20 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع *
> 
> *النورتن احتل المرتبه الأخيره في الحمايه يعني اثبت فشله *
> 
> ...


 

*شـــــــــكراااً ليــjesus servant  ـك *

*لوجودك وتلبية طلبات الأخوة*
*أنا متابع الموضوع مش عارف فين الأخ أينشتاين*
*وأنا معاك بالنسبه لبرنامج النورتن به مشاكل كتير*
*يوجد برنامج أفاست و ايسكورد وبيعتبروا حماية ممتازة*
*برنامج ايسكورد بيكشف عن كل شىء غريب فى البرامج *
*يعنى عايز البرامج أصلية ونطيفة*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1899897&postcount=10​


----------



## الروح النارى (20 مارس 2010)

ابن المحب قال:


> اشكر محبتكم وبعدين عندى مشكله جامده واحد صاحبى اعطانى برامج ومن ضمنها قفل الملفات برقم سرى واسرعت ووضعت اهم حاجه عندى فى الملف الا وهى 2 فيديو مصوراهم بنتى لى انا وامى خوفا عليهم من ان باقى الاولاد يبوظهم وقمت حفظتهم بعيد عن السى وفجأه بفتح البرنامج لم اجدهم وفجأه لم اجد البرنامج كله ساعدونى ارجوكم وكل سنه وانتم طيبين وخاصه وامى قد انتقلت الى المجد منذ9شهور :36_1_4::big61::sha:


 
*أخى المحبوب من الرب *

*متقلقش  الملفات موجودة ياترى أنت عملت هايدن للملف ولا*
*وتم الحفظ فين  على السى مع ملفات الويندز و لامكان تانى*
*هل البرنامج موجود على الجهاز تعرف ده من الكنترول بنل*

*الرب يسوع يعطيك العزاء فى الست الوالدة*​


----------



## MATTEW (20 مارس 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــــــــكراااً ليــjesus servant  ـك *
> 
> *لوجودك وتلبية طلبات الأخوة*
> *أنا متابع الموضوع مش عارف فين الأخ أينشتاين*
> ...


*
اهلا بيك

الأسف انا في رأي  الأفاست يعتبر ضعيف جدا قدام الكاسبر الأني مجربه 
*


----------



## الروح النارى (20 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *اهلا بيك*
> 
> *الأسف انا في رأي الأفاست يعتبر ضعيف جدا قدام الكاسبر الأني مجربه *


 

*أهلا ً بيــ  jesus servant  ـــك*

*شــــكراااً على رأيك*
*على العموم مافيش حماية ميه ميه*
*كل واحد واحتياجاته*

*ربنا هو الحامى لينا على الدوام*​


----------



## سهيركيرلس (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا  اخي العزيز على تعبك كنت عاوزة برنامج كيف تعرف الموجودين معك بالماسنجر بس عاملين اوف لاين هل استطيع الحصول عليه وشكرا لك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## koko_202066 (15 أبريل 2010)

اخى العزيز اولا ربنا يعوضك ثانيا انا لسه جديد فى  الكمبيوتر والنت الموضوع   1- هو انى نفسى انزل وندز لنفسى واسطابه لكن مش عارف ارجو بال صور والشرح البطئ    2-لما اتكلم على النت وابعت اى شئ او هو يبعتلى انا معرفش احفظها عندى الرب   يكون معاك ما يكون عليك:smi411:


----------



## سهيركيرلس (16 أبريل 2010)

:new8:





سهيركيرلس قال:


> شكرا  اخي العزيز على تعبك كنت عاوزة برنامج كيف تعرف الموجودين معك بالماسنجر بس عاملين اوف لاين هل استطيع الحصول عليه وشكرا لك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## koko_202066 (16 أبريل 2010)

سلام للجميع اشكر من تكرمت واجابة على طلبى ارجو التوضيح اين اجد اجابه على طلبى      و الرب  يعوضكم:t39:


----------



## elamer1000 (22 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن برنامج اقدر اسجل من المايك بصوت نقى و عالى و عليه تعديل يعنى صوت الكترونى شوية مش صوتى وكده يعنى 
الف شكر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
+++


----------



## ماجدنصيف (27 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع يعوض تعبكم انا عوز برامج انتى فيرس  وشكرا


----------



## الروح النارى (27 أبريل 2010)

ماجدنصيف قال:


> سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع يعوض تعبكم انا عوز برامج انتى فيرس وشكرا


 

*أهــــــــــــلا بيك *** ماجد ****

*Nod 32 v 3.0.672*

*http:///www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1390878&postcount=1*​


----------



## ماجدنصيف (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام والنعمة اخ  كليمووووووووووووووو  البرنامج مشرادى يسطب لية


----------



## الروح النارى (28 أبريل 2010)

ماجدنصيف قال:


> السلام والنعمة اخ كليمووووووووووووووو البرنامج مشرادى يسطب لية


 

*أخى ***ماجد ****​ 
*عندك مشكلة فى البرنامج*
*أدخل الرابط *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1390878#post1390878*
*وأكتب مشاركتك*
*و الأخ كليموووو يحل لك المشكلة ويرد على أى أستفسار*​


----------



## الروح النارى (28 أبريل 2010)

koko_202066 قال:


> سلام للجميع اشكر من تكرمت واجابة على طلبى ارجو التوضيح اين اجد اجابه على طلبى و الرب يعوضكم:t39:


 

*اهلا بيكى *** كوكو ****

*علشان انتى جديدة على النت*
*لازم الأول تعملى بحث فى موضوعات المنتدى*
*وتلقى كل اللى انت عايزاة*

*موضوع فى المنتدى مثبت*
*أضغطى*
:download:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72825

*يارب يعجبك *
*أوعى تنسى الرد على صاحب الموضوع*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الروح النارى (28 أبريل 2010)

سهيركيرلس قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز على تعبك كنت عاوزة برنامج كيف تعرف الموجودين معك بالماسنجر بس عاملين اوف لاين هل استطيع الحصول عليه وشكرا لك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


 

*أهلا بيكى أختى*

**** سهير ****

*مش عارف صاحب الموضوع فين*

*بس لقيت فعلا برنامج فى منتدى تانى*
*وغير متأكد أنه المطلوب*
*لو عايزة*
*كررى الطلب*

*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رائع 
شكرا ليك  
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

